# ECS 2010 baby yeah!



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

ECS is being held in Copenhagen this year, Sept 24th-26th. 
I'm going! Trying to squeeze in a trip to Tropica while I'm there (fingers crossed).

Its gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

nice dude. make sure to bring back lots of goodies.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I hate to be dumb, but what's ECS?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

European Crypt Society meeting.
Went in 2007 the first time (and only time)
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2007/10/

If you go through those pics - you'll recognize a plant there. That pot right there is the 'mother' of all of it in the US.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What a fun thing to go to. I recognized quite a few plant there. Does it meet every year. How would an uneducated to crypts. person do there?


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

What would someone have to do to recieve an invitation?

This looks like an amazing opportunity to see and learn how grow some rare species.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> What a fun thing to go to. I recognized quite a few plant there. Does it meet every year. How would an uneducated to crypts. person do there?


You would come back a crypt-nut! LOL!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Chuukus said:


> What would someone have to do to recieve an invitation?
> 
> This looks like an amazing opportunity to see and learn how grow some rare species.


I think the first time I attending, I just emailed Jan. We'd already met since we'd had him over as a speaker at the AGA convention. If you'd like to attend let me know.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

awesome! i hope you bring some really nice goodies!!!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah!!!! Have fun!
This is great of the plant community! Honestly, its how we get cool plants, as you can see from GGs link. Are you speaking at the ECS? I thought that was a requirement of attending?


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Please share your pictures after coming back.....enjoy your trip.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

The ECS meetings are very informal and low-key to keep it focused on crypts and exchanging info.



> Are you speaking at the ECS? I thought that was a requirement of attending?


Everybody is expected to contribute but this need not be an extravagant multimedia presentation. From people attending the first time we'd certainly be interested to hear about their experiences with crypts as well as see pics of their tanks and other set-ups. Needless to say, most crypt nuts are also interested in other aroids and plants in general. So, expect to see a few other plants as well as pics from collecting trips, etc.

See you in Copenhagen!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

BTW, here's the link for the meeting: http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/ECS2010.html
If you can't make it this year but may be interested to attend 2011, email me.

Does any participant from overseas need phytosanitary certificates?

Since Niels can't provide them, I'd be willing to organize certificates and shipping from Germany. (Well, a limited number of packages, hopefully... ;o)

Please let me know ASAP - you may have to do some homework (applying for permits in advance) depending on your country's legislation: Singapore no prior permit needed (AFAIK); time for the US procedure is already running out but there's an established German-US link which could probably utilized to ship crypts.


----------

